# Grizzly G0555LANV - 30 Year Anniversary Edition



## AngieO

You know… Like I said… I've been drooling over band saws for a while now. But I've managed to put off getting one. Now I bet you are going to go and post some great project using it and I'll be "forced" to go out and get one.


----------



## JSB

Well if you're "forced" to go get one I have a good recomedation on which one to get


----------



## lumbermeister

Nice full write up of this saw on you personal website. One item: The blade tension gauge on your saw is not "foolproof"; better start plucking it like a guitar sting when tensioning (or employing another method to gauge tension). Remember, any slight difference in the overall length of a blade due to variation in the weld location (not all blades of a stated length are, in fact, actually created to that exact length) and the saw's gauge is rendered inaccurate (you'll note that the tension "gauge" on the saw is actually a sort of indicator and not a gauge at all, because it does not measure anything, while the pluck method does).

Here's to many happy blade revolutions on your new saw!


----------



## wormil

How long have you been using this saw? It looks brand new.


----------



## Ken90712

I have has this saw for some time and has been a great saw…. I upgraded and bought the riser kit and love it. Why only 4 stars?


----------



## donbee

I have the predecessor to your saw, the GO555.
Black!!
Mine's green.
I see they've changed the blade tension release. Good.
I'm not very happy about the placement of the dust collection, though. I'd rather see it higher up under the table.
The Grizzly is a good saw, overall.

ddwwb


----------



## Kentuk55

Congrats on your new, fine machine


----------



## JSB

Lumbermeister - Good to know, thanks.

Rick - About a week of good use.

Ken - My rating is the silver 5 stars. The orange/yellow 4 stars is the average.

Don - It works well if you ask me. I just need to get some above the table dust collection.


----------



## vikingcape

I am jealous Jay. I have had my eye on it for a while but I still don't have the money. Maybe one day (when the sale is done). Great review though


----------



## lazyoakfarm

I like the Jig wall.


----------



## whitebeast88

thanks for the well writen review.i've had my eye on it since it came out earlier in the year,glad to have a review on it.

congrats on the saw!!


----------



## dpmeyer4867

I bought it too. Just got the riser block kit. Went to Harbor Frieght to get a mobile base. I am happy with it all.


----------



## Surfside

That is a really nice saw. I wish I could buy a new saw this year. Great review.


----------



## Howie

Congrats on your saw. I'm sure you will like it. I have the GO555X and have been using it for at least 5 years with no regrets.
(can't change the blade in 30 seconds though)


----------



## nobuckle

Sweeeeet! That's like having a Corvette in the garage. I know it's a sin to be covetous but I'd be a liar if I said I wasn't jealous. I look forward to seeing that beauty in use. Take care.


----------



## sawdustjunkie

I have been looking at the G0555's for some time. I went to my local woodcraft store on Tuesday and they said there is a sale coming up on the Rikon 10-221 which has the same specs as the Grizzlys. Sale price is $420 plus tax. The only thing is it doesn't come with a fence or a T-slide. Those 2 items would be almost another $120. The only good thing about it is they are local, but I really like all the good reviews of the G0555 Grizzlys. The G0555LANV really looks great. I just have to decide on which one I want.
My only other experience with a band saw was a cheap ass Skill that would barley cut balsa wood let alone anything else, so a 1hp saw should work great.


----------



## toolmonger

I bought a Rikon 10-345 18" band saw last year and LOVE it. I still needed a 14" for regular sawing so I don't have to change blades on the Monster. I love the Grizzly anniversary series. They look so nice. So I noticed Grizzly is knocking $100.00 off many of their saws including the G0555lxanv so I grabbed one. Will be here next week. Now is a good time to order one as the Price is right. I was also wondering about the low dust port. I think I can live with it though as I hear nothing but great things about the saw. Not going to get a Riser block as I have the 18" Rikon, Well maybe just to have on If I sell the saw someday ( When I am dead ) .


----------

